# install gnome2



## HansSchier (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I apologize in advance for the poor English, I also apologize for the stupid questions that I will do, but I am a BSD-n00b :e

I have installed the last version of FreeBSD and I'm trying to install gnome2... Could you teach me how can I do this?

(please tell me when I make grammatical errors  )

tnx


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2011)

The first place to look is the Handbook.  GNOME installation and setup is described in the X11/Desktop Environments section.

Alternate-language versions of the Handbook available at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/.


----------



## HansSchier (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, I have tried this, but that is the error returned:


```
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/xscreensaver-5.10.tar.z:[/url] No address record
Couldn't fetch it - please try yo retrive this
port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again
```

What can I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2011)

At a guess, you need to set up your network, probably with DHCP.  But without seeing /etc/rc.conf and the output of
`% ifconfig`
it's just a guess.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

You should probably read the earlier chapters of the handbook as well. Setting up the system and network should be handled before even thinking about installing something enormous like Gnome.


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 25, 2011)

You also might want to try and install programs such as portsnap, to fetch and update the ports directory. Also portmanager/portmaster might be useful as they will scan the system and ensure all dependencies are taken care of.

The following website may also be helpful: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html


----------

